# 12pt archery asa qualifier shoot may 29th



## 12ptsteve (May 13, 2010)

12pt archery next shoot may 29th will be an asa state championship qualifier. all asa rules and classes apply. we also have july 3rd scheduled as a qualifer as well so you have 2 chances to get to state here.state championship is july 17-18


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 13, 2010)

get ready for kentucky asa june 4-6


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 13, 2010)

remember our church charity shoot may22 for macedonia baptist youth group. some kids will be here shooting our joad program that morning and cooking hot dogs and hamburgers for you.


----------



## hound dog (May 13, 2010)

Man is there a shoot in town? 

OK 3 shoot close together at the same place. I think I can make one or two who knows may shoot all three.


----------



## Big John (May 14, 2010)

Maybe I can Make one!!!


----------



## stickslinger09 (May 15, 2010)

Fish here if we aint out of town we will be there for at least the second one headed to RAC tomorrow


----------



## hound dog (May 15, 2010)

Just remember what Steve said

12ptsteve     Join Date: Apr 2008
Location: JASPER COUNTY ,GA
iTrader: (0) Check/Add Feedback 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

lets have a good croud..... no participation, no club. lets keep it going


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 19, 2010)

who's in for charity shoot may 22 and asa qualifier may 29 at 12 point


----------



## badcompany (May 19, 2010)

cant make the charity but will try to make one of the others


----------



## alligood729 (May 20, 2010)

Probably make the charity shoot. Working Friday night tho, it won't be early!!! 
Not sure about the qualifier. Got a senior graduating Friday night!!! We'll have company most of Saturday, and Daddy's coming, that might be an adventure.....


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 20, 2010)

i wont be able to make any of these but the july qualifier steve... working this weekend and then we have the appling bowhunters festival the 28-29th


----------



## hound dog (May 20, 2010)

I caught wind of a rummer that RBO might make there way over here soon. I hope they pack a lunch.


----------



## alligood729 (May 20, 2010)

hound dog said:


> I caught wind of a rummer that RBO might make there way over here soon. I hope they pack a lunch.



They better bring a cooler full of lunches.....


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 20, 2010)

ill take cheese on mine please with a few 12's on the side


----------



## hound dog (May 22, 2010)

One more week.


----------



## BlackArcher (May 24, 2010)

Let's Get Ready to Rumble...
  PS BBQ?...


----------



## hound dog (May 24, 2010)

So who is coming?


----------



## passthru24 (May 24, 2010)

Yea a couple of us may try and get there,,but you guys are really scaring us,,,,,,,,,lol,,,yea !!!


----------



## hound dog (May 24, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Yea a couple of us may try and get there,,but you guys are really scaring us,,,,,,,,,lol,,,yea !!!



They scare me too but if yall come I'll go because I know I can out run your fat butt.


----------



## passthru24 (May 24, 2010)

hound dog said:


> They scare me too but if yall come I'll go because I know I can out run your fat butt.



You wish,,, I could walk past you, while your running with your little short puppy dog leggs,,,hehe,,,their so cute just a gett'n  it,,,,


----------



## hound dog (May 24, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> You wish,,, I could walk past you, while your running with your little short puppy dog leggs,,,hehe,,,their so cute just a gett'n  it,,,,



I got $5 on it.


----------



## badcompany (May 24, 2010)

RBO come on over and check them out. Stay at hound dogs crib and crawl over to that other shoot sunday.


----------



## passthru24 (May 24, 2010)

badcompany said:


> RBO come on over and check them out. Stay at hound dogs crib and crawl over to that other shoot sunday.


What are you saying badcompany,,,lol,,,we don't need to crawl,,we may stumble tho,,,


----------



## badcompany (May 24, 2010)

thats what im implying, yes. i hear that there have been a few good ones consumed there


----------



## hound dog (May 24, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> What are you saying badcompany,,,lol,,,we don't need to crawl,,we may stumble tho,,,


----------



## passthru24 (May 24, 2010)

No need to crawl ,,,we have 4-wheelers,,,,


----------



## hound dog (May 24, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> No need to crawl ,,,we have 4-wheelers,,,,



We can hook up the trailer and let Angie drive us stake to stake.


----------



## passthru24 (May 24, 2010)

hound dog said:


> We can hook up the trailer and let Angie drive us stake to stake.



Ok,,,sounds good,,,,,,


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 25, 2010)

see you guys saturday


----------



## hound dog (May 25, 2010)

Well good.


----------



## GaBear (May 25, 2010)

Will try and be there Early if Doc releases me to be able to shoot.


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 26, 2010)

see ya saturday


----------



## hound dog (May 26, 2010)

less than a week.


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 27, 2010)

2 more days


----------



## GaBear (May 27, 2010)

Count me out..... Dang it. Got to go and Have a MRI done saturday.


----------



## hound dog (May 27, 2010)

Hope it don't rain.


----------



## BlackArcher (May 27, 2010)

Holy_____ (ah hound dog you know the rest) see yall there...  Your support is always appreciated...


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 28, 2010)

last reminder, one more day.


----------



## BlackArcher (May 28, 2010)

...Actually Steve It's now Hours.....   Hours to the BBQ man... Oh! Yeah!


----------



## BowanaLee (May 28, 2010)

Call me stupid but which one do you qualify for at a qualifier, Classic or State shoot ?


----------



## Big John (May 28, 2010)

State shoot  then you make the state to can go to the classic


----------



## BowanaLee (May 29, 2010)

Steve put on a good shoot. I always have a good time there, today was no exception. Heres a few pics to show y'all what ya missed.


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (May 29, 2010)

Nice pics !!!!!


----------



## Dingo26 (May 29, 2010)

Had another great group today,I made some good shots some no so much.  Lee shot very well today and won the group. Enjoyed the day and the company made it all the better.  Lee your camera may never take another pic, I think there were to many of me.  Again Good shoot guys, Bob,Keith,David, Lee see ya next time.


----------



## alligood729 (May 29, 2010)

Dingo26 said:


> Had another great group today,I made some good shots some no so much.  Lee shot very well today and won the group. Enjoyed the day and the company made it all the better.  Lee your camera may never take another pic, I think there were to many of me.  Again Good shoot guys, Bob,Keith,David, Lee see ya next time.



Enjoyed shooting with you too!!!! Hopefully I'll get over whatever the heck I got going on.......


----------



## Dingo26 (May 30, 2010)

David always a pleasure to shoot with you, just relax and it will get better, been there done that.  I just have to leave Dingo locked up in the truck and I am ok, if he gets out then I have a problem if you know what I mean  see u in London next weekend.  Be safe


----------



## oldgeez (May 30, 2010)

we are going to make lee the official photographer of the 3d world.  it's always a pleasure looking at the pic's.


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 31, 2010)

great job lee and great shooting also. see you guys next time and thanks for coming.


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 31, 2010)

next shoot june 19th and some more pics


----------



## alligood729 (May 31, 2010)

oldgeez said:


> we are going to make lee the official photographer of the 3d world.  it's always a pleasure looking at the pic's.



hey, hey, hey.........who you think took the pics with Lee in them........that little camera is VERY nice. Takes great pictures. I know it's a good one, it didn't break when he took one with me in it....


----------



## oldgeez (May 31, 2010)

i love that camera, too..just push it down a little bit, and push it the rest of the way.  idiot-proof.  as many pic's as it takes by as many people, it's got to be simple, lol!!  while we're getting used to his camera, lee is getting used to his new release...his scores are getting better


----------

